# tomar / comer



## raluk

se puede usar el verbo ¨tomar¨con el sentido de comer?por ejemplo ¨tomate el helado!¨=comete el helado?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Lo que pasa es que el helado no se come, sino que se toma. 

Esperemos a ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## raluk

bueno,entonces,doy otro ejemplo:¨has tomado el pastel que te di,porque yo ya tomé el mio¨


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

raluk said:


> bueno,entonces,doy otro ejemplo:¨has tomado el pastel que te di,porque yo ya tomé el mio¨


 
Lo sentimos, pero no.


----------



## Agró

Se puede, por lo menos genéricamente:
*tomar**.* (De or. inc.).

* 6.     * tr. Comer o beber. _Tomar un desayuno, el chocolate._ U. t. c. prnl.

Si se menciona el nombre del alimento, me asaltan las dudas. Habría que ver cada caso concreto. Amigos mexicanos, en el ejemplo de arriba, ¿qué entienden por "tomar el chocolate"? ¿Es el chocolate sólido, líquido, o ni fu ni fa?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Tomar el chocolate puede significar:

- Beberlo (aquí solamente puede ser líquido).
- Cogerlo (asirlo, para los que se puedan confundir). Aquí puede ser sólido o líquido pero en una taza.

Pero según el DRAE tomar tiene muchos significados (como comprar, robar o recibir, entre otros) que se podrían usar con chocolate.

Acá le llamamos chocolate a estos (creo que en otros lados les dicen bombones).


----------



## hual

raluk said:


> se puede usar el verbo ¨tomar¨con el sentido de comer?por ejemplo ¨tomate el helado!¨=comete el helado?


Hola
En la Argentina, se dice "tomar(se) un helado". No recuerdo haber oído nunca "comer(se) un helado".


----------



## Janis Joplin

ToñoTorreón said:


> Lo que pasa es que el helado no se come, sino que se toma.
> 
> Esperemos a ver qué dicen los demás.



Supongo que lo dices por aquello de "Te invito (o vamos) a tomar un helado".

De cualquier manera por acá nos comemos lo sólido y nos tomamos lo líquido.   Yo me lo como .


----------



## CARIELOS

En Colombia seguimos lo expuesto por Janis Joplin



> nos comemos lo sólido y nos tomamos lo líquido


 
En Colombia el helado se come. La única forma en que nos tomamos el helado es cuando éste viene en forma de malteada.


----------



## nand-o

CARIELOS said:


> En Colombia seguimos lo expuesto por Janis Joplin
> 
> 
> 
> En Colombia el helado se come. La única forma en que nos tomamos el helado es cuando éste viene en forma de malteada.


Por aquí, exactamente igual.


----------



## Ibermanolo

En España sí se usa tomar con el sentido de comer.


----------



## IRINITA K.

Hola! Acabo de preguntar a una compañera de trabajo mía, que es de aquí ( me refiero a España ) y me dice que las dos formas valen, la de "tomar" es como más fina, más formal, cuando le ofrecemos algo a una persona, no le vamos a decir: "¿Le apetece comer un trozo de pastel/beber un café? sino "¿Le apetece tomar un trozo de pastel/tomar un café/un vaso de agua?... Sin embrago, en la cocina, una madre muchas veces le dice s su hijo: ¡Cómete ya el lado que nos vamos! Seguro que habrá algunas excepciones...


----------



## MOMO2

raluk said:


> ¿Se puede usar el verbo ¨tomar¨con el sentido de comer? Por ejemplo ¨tómate el helado!¨=cómete el helado?


 
¡Los acentos! "tomate" no es lo mismo que "tómate" 

Tomarse un trago, una copa, una cerveza 

Tomarse un pastel, un bocadillo 

Comerse un pastel (¿entero? ), un bocadillo 

Tomar un helado  en el sentido de salir, sentarse en un bar y ...
Comer un helado  en el sentido de que te lo has metido en la boca, lo has saboreado y te lo has tragado


----------



## IRINITA K.

MOMO2, lo que has puesto está bien, es lo correcto y le va a servir de ejemplo al que ha abierto el debate, pero en la lengua coloquial sigo oyendo mucho: "¡Toma este trozo, sí, venga, tómate solamente este trocito, un poco más." A veces sí se emplea "tomar" con pastel, bocadillo... Lo que no sé si debería...
Pero, digan lo que digan coloquialmente ( ya que en el norte es una cosa, en el sur - otra  y en Latinoamércia diferente ) , me gustaría saber si es un error usar "tomar" con los sólidos, sigo convencida de que no, a no ser que se demuestre en el debate lo contrario, y entonces, me quedaré con la forma correcta.


----------



## Antpax

IRINITA K. said:


> MOMO2, lo que has puesto está bien, es lo correcto y le va a servir de ejemplo al que ha abierto el debate, pero en la lengua coloquial sigo oyendo mucho: "¡Toma este trozo, sí, venga, tómate solamente este trocito, un poco más." A veces sí se emplea "tomar" con pastel, bocadillo... Lo que no sé si debería...
> Pero, digan lo que digan coloquialmente ( ya que en el norte es una cosa, en el sur - otra y en Latinoamércia diferente ) , me gustaría saber si es un error usar "tomar" con los sólidos, sigo convencida de que no, a no ser que se demuestre en el debate lo contrario, y entonces, me quedaré con la forma correcta.


 
Hola:

Interesante pregunta. Yo diría que pueden ser intercambiables, al menos en España. Yéndome al extremo de la solidez , si oigo "Ayer nos tomamos una fabada buenísima" no me suena raro del todo, aunque diría que es más común "Ayer nos comimos una fabada buenísima".

Sin embargo, si alguien te pregunta "¿quieres tomar algo?", normalmente te está ofreciendo bebida, una cerveza, un café, pero no algo de comer. En este caso se dice normalmente "¿quieres comer algo?".

Este tipo de expresiones suelen ser un problema, porque cada uno lo dice a su manera, y aunque yo te diga que no me suena raro del todo, a alguien sí que puede sonarle, quien sabe...

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## beenni

Yo en mi vida he escuchado "tomarse un churrasco" o "comerse un refresco". Con lo cual, lo que alguien decía más arriba, en el foro, que "tomar" en España vale por "comer", así a secas, no sé si es muy correcto.

Tomar, segun la RAE, significa efectivamente comer o beber, pero los ejemplos citados son más bien generales que concretos:
"tomar el desayuno, tomarse una bebida".
Cuando algo se concretiza, hay que utilizar _comer_ por sólidos y _tomar_ o _beber_ por líquidos:
"comer un helado", "tomarse un zumo de naranja".
Así pues, "comerse el chocolate" lo interpretaría como comer una barrita de chocolate sólido y "tomarse el chocolate" es más bien beberse está sustancia desleída.
Sin embargo "tomar" puede ser confuso a veces porque a parte del sendido de "comer/beber" significa "servirse".

Algún miembro del foro ponía como ejemplo "tómate un pastel, un té, etc". Este caso, como bien se ve, no se refiere directamente a la acción de comer (como masticar y tragar).

Por eso, cuando quedamos con nuestros amigos, proponemos "tomar un helado" es decir "servir(-nos) un helado". En cambio, con "me como un helado de pistacho", quiero decir que tomo bocados de mi helado de pistacho.


----------



## Antpax

beenni said:


> Yo en mi vida he escuchado "tomarse un churrasco" o "comerse un refresco". Con lo cual, lo que alguien decía más arriba, en el foro, que "tomar" en España vale por "comer", así a secas, no sé si es muy correcto.


 
Hola:

Obivamente, nadie te va a decir "comer un refresco", en este caso "tomar" sería intercambiable por beber, por ejemplo:

Tengo sed voy a tomarme una coca
Tengo sed voy a beberme una coca

Para mí son perfectamente intercambiables.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## IRINITA K.

Creo que me voy a limitar a usar de momento los ejemplos estándar, evitando usos dudosos, jiji: 
¿Quieres/Te apetece comer/picar algo, unas lonchas de jamocito, un poco de queso...? 
¿Quieres/Te apetece tomar algo...una cerveza, una copa. 
Un camarero preguntando: ¿Qué van a tomar? ( comer, beber, selección de platos )
A un niño le diría ( advirtiendo ): ¡Estas espinacas te las vas a comer todas! como en el anuncio, promocionando las neveras, jjiji
Pero intentaré mantener el debate en la cabeza con todas las opiniones y cada vez que oiga en la calle una frase con "comer/tomar" voy a pedir una explicación. Me temo que así haré dudar a muchos más...,jiji


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En mi entorno los helados se comen si se consumen en una casa o en un restaurante Si el mismo helado se consume en una heladería, se toma o se come, es indiferente. No tiene lógica alguna, pero así es.


----------



## lady jekyll

Supongo que el helado entraña algo de dificultad porque se trata de un líquido congelado. No puede decirse que sea un sólido ni tampoco un líquido. En mi entorno aplicamos generalmente "tomar" para bebidas. Aunqe sí decimos "me voy a tomar/estoy tomando un helado", pero no "estoy tomando carne" (sino: "me estoy tomando un plato de carne").
Como dice Adolfo: no tiene lógica. Cada cual lo usa a su manera.


----------



## zerodos

Hola,

Tomar: ingerir algo líquido, tomar un té, tomar la sopa, etc.
Comer: ingerir algo sólido, comer una manzana, comer pan, etc.

El helado es dudoso pues solido y a la vez líquido, aunque en realidad se ingiere más en estado liquido, por lo que se usa tomar. Si se ingiere en estado más sólido es comer.

Saludos


----------



## Henrik Larsson

zerodos said:


> Hola,
> 
> Tomar: ingerir algo líquido, tomar un té, tomar la sopa, etc.
> Comer: ingerir algo sólido, comer una manzana, comer pan, etc.



Yo no lo veo así, sinceramente. Cuando vas a ingerir una pastilla (que es sólida) qué dices, ¿"voy a tomarme una pastilla" o "voy a comerme una pastilla"?


----------



## mirx

> Fuimos al club a nadar, luego quedamos en casa de los Montenegro para tomar el almuerzo.


 
En ciertos contextos me parecen completamente intercambiables.


----------



## caniho

raluk said:


> se puede usar el verbo ¨tomar¨con el sentido de comer?por ejemplo ¨tomate el helado!¨=comete el helado?



Definitivamente sí. Por aquí es el genérico que se emplea para cualquier tipo de ingesta, pero me suena que en otros países lo usan en lugar de beber, por ejemplo: _Estuvo tomando toda la noche_. Aquí ese uso intransitivo no es posible.

Saludos.


----------



## zerodos

Henrik Larsson said:


> Yo no lo veo así, sinceramente. Cuando vas a ingerir una pastilla (que es sólida) qué dices, ¿"voy a tomarme una pastilla" o "voy a comerme una pastilla"?


 
Quizás se podría matizar así:

Comer: Lo que se ingiere mordiéndolo con los dientes.
Tomar: Lo que se ingiere sin morderlo con los dientes.

Saludos


----------



## new boy

*En Cuba nunca usamos* *tomar* *para los sólidos, siempre decimos**"comer".** Y para los líquidos** tomar* *o beber (esto cuando nos referimos a ingerir algo porque se usa** tomar* *para referirse a coger determinada cosa)*
*En el caso del helado siempre se usa tomar**, es muy raro escuchar a alguien en Cuba decir: Vamos a **"comer"* *helado.*


----------



## caniho

zerodos said:


> Quizás se podría matizar así:
> 
> Comer: Lo que se ingiere mordiéndolo con los dientes.
> Tomar: Lo que se ingiere sin morderlo con los dientes.
> 
> Saludos



Bueno, supongo que depende un poco de cada lugar. Yo por las mañanas me tomo media tostada con aceite y tomate, y si pones en google 'tomar un pastel', verás que tiene más resultados que 'comer un pastel'. Lo mismo con 'tomar el desayuno' y 'comer el desayuno'.


----------



## musician1283

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
HOLA como se debe decir: comer helado o tomar helado? Cuando digo helado me refiero a (ice cream) crema helada. Yo digo tomar helado pero hay quienes dicen comer helado. Que ustedes dicen?


----------



## usarenzo

Creo que debería ser tomar helado, pero es que ni es sólido ni líquido, así que de ahí la confusión. En inglés se dice comer helado.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

musician1283 said:


> HOLA. Cómo se debe decirse: ¿comer helado o tomar helado? Cuando digo helado me refiero a (ice cream) crema helada. Yo digo tomar helado pero hay quienes dicen comer helado. Que ustedes dicen? ¿Qué dicen ustedes?


 
Esto se preguntó hace poco, si no mal recuerdo.
Busca aquí mismo.
Se dice de las dos formas.
Yo prefiero _tomar_.

Saludos y bienvenido.


----------



## Pinairun

Yo normalmente suelo tomarme los helados, pero hay quien directamente se los come, porque les arrea cada mordisco...


----------



## duvija

sí, yo los muerdo como si fueran patas de pollo. 
En serio, yo digo '' comer' pero mi marido dice 'tomar' y somos de la misma ciudad.


----------



## jorgema

Yo también me los como. Tomar usaría para algo que es realmente líquido (o cuando el helado ya se aguó).


----------



## HalloweenJr

Con todo respeto. . . ¡qué frases tan coloquiales (en lo que refiere a _tomar_)! Siempre se escucha _comer helado_, y no _tomar helado_; ni que se haya aguado yo diría _tomar._ Me parece muy ilógico. También he escuchado _tomar la comida _en el sentido de _comer comida_, y _tomar _me parece en el sentido de _agarrarla y moverla a otro sitio_. ¿No les parece?


----------



## HalloweenJr

jorgema said:


> Yo también me los como.* Tomar usaría para algo que es realmente líquido (o cuando el helado ya se aguó)*.


 
Pues te tomarás la merengada. . .  y no el helado.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

HalloweenJr said:


> Con todo respeto. . . ¡qué frases tan coloquiales (en lo que refiere a _tomar_)! Siempre se escucha _comer helado_,  y no _tomar helado_; ni que se haya aguado yo diría _tomar_ sarcastic. Me parece muy ilógico. También he escuchado _tomar la comida _en el sentido de _comer comida_, y _tomar _me parece en el sentido de _agarrarla y moverla a otro sitio_. ¿No les parece?


 
Con todo respeto también. 
Ver post número 3.


----------



## HalloweenJr

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Con todo respeto también.
> Ver post número 3.


 
Pues. . . no veo el link.


----------



## jorgema

HalloweenJr said:


> Pues te tomarás la merengada. . .  y no el helado.



¿La merengada? 
En todo caso, en el Perú 'tomar' se usa como sinónimo de 'beber', por eso mencioné los líquidos. Y el helado, aunque cremoso, sigue siendo bastante sólido, de ahí que use _comer_. Y sólo usaría 'tomar' en el caso de que mi helado se hubiera derretido en mi copa.


----------



## Calambur

musician1283 said:


> Yo digo tomar helado pero hay quienes dicen comer helado. Que ustedes dicen?


Depende... algunos decimos _tomar_ y otros _comer_.


----------



## susantash

Yo toda mi vida dije y escuché "tomar" un helado.


----------



## quelindula

Estimados amigos, me inclino por usar ¨tomar¨en el sentido de escoger un plato o una determinada comida, o bebida, pero no para indicar la acción de comer. Alguien de acuerdo?


----------



## Mr.P

Personalmente me remito al tema del helado. Para mí siempre ha sido sólido y me resulta incómoda la idea de tomarlo (a menos que se derrita, claro).


----------



## Señor K

Perdonen que repita un tema al parecer zanjado, pero espara sentar cierta norma... que sería que no hay norma para decir que uno se toma o come un helado.

En Chile, por ejemplo, lo he escuchado de las dos maneras, y de hecho de repente se crean algunos pugilatos menores porque uno cree que el otro está faltando a la verdad semántica. 

¿Podríamos decir entonces que existen ambas formas para "servirse" un helado?


----------



## ukimix

No creo. Más bien se puede decir que la corrección o incorrección de la expresión 'tomarse el helado' varía con la región... De todos modos nadie se va a quedar sin helado si lo dice de forma distinta a como es costumbre en una región dada.


----------



## Madame XL

hual said:


> Hola
> En la Argentina, se dice "tomar(se) un helado". No recuerdo haber oído nunca "comer(se) un helado".


Nací en Uruguay pero vivo en Argentina desde hace 40 años y te aseguro que jamás escuché a un argentino decir "tomar un helado", aquí los "comen". No sé de qué parte de Argentina serás tú Hual. En Uruguay hoy en día también usan "comer helados", yo soy de "otra época" y me suena muy desagradable. Así que cuando me visitan les facilito un tenedor!  Y debería hacer lo mismo cuando les sirvo la sopa porque la mayoría "come la sopa". 
Ahora en serio, creo que el helado se toma, igual que la sopa. Tenemos la costumbre de decir "tomar el desayuno" en forma genérica como bien lo aclara Agro, pero en realidad no sé por qué, ya que no decimos "tomar el almuerzo o la cena".
Creo que cuando se han referido a la expresión "toma tu pastel" tal vez se dice en el sentido de "sírvete tu pastel". 
Ah! Si digo que tomo chocolate es porque lo tomo en una taza y si digo que como chocolate es porque me refiero a una barra/tableta de chocolate o a un bombón.
Conclusión: éste debe de ser el único caso en el que tus cubiertos -a mi criterio- dan mejores respuestas que el diccionario. 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## hual

Hola Madame XL, hola a todos

Vivo en Córdoba y nací en la Provincia de Santa Fe. En una provincia como en la otra, se dice "tomar(se) un helado" cuando se trata de un helado consumido en un bar, una confitería, una heladería, un restaurante. Por el contrario, se dice "comer helado" y más específicamente, "comer*se* x cantidad de helado" cuando se consume en casa.


----------



## Madame XL

hual said:


> Hola Madame XL, hola a todos
> 
> Vivo en Córdoba y nací en la Provincia de Santa Fe. En una provincia como en la otra, se dice "tomar(se) un helado" cuando se trata de un helado consumido en un bar, una confitería, una heladería, un restaurante. Por el contrario, se dice "comer helado" y más específicamente, "comer*se* x cantidad de helado" cuando se consume en casa.


Hola Hual,
¿Te das cuenta la infinidad de formas de decir lo mismo de acuerdo a la zona donde uno se encuentre? Yo viví mucho tiempo en CABA y ahora estoy en GBA. Si bien no estoy de acuerdo con el "comer helado", reconozco que está prácticamente aceptado y que será una discusión de nunca acabar, por eso me lo tomo un poco en broma. Si un día me visitas y te sirvo helado en mi casa, te daré tenedor, no digas que no te lo advertí, jajaja  Saludos y gracias por responder.


----------



## hual

Madame XL,

¿Dirías que los niños tomaron un kilo de helado o (se) comieron un kilo de helado?


----------



## Madame XL

hual said:


> Madame XL,
> 
> ¿Dirías que los niños tomaron un kilo de helado o (se) comieron un kilo de helado?


Tengo muy arraigado el "tomar helado", pero es interesante tu planteo.


----------



## duvija

Ambos. Comer o tomar. Siempre cualquiera de los dos.


----------



## akuhds

Creo que el problema surge porque en muchas variantes del español cuando decimos "tomar un helado" asociamos el verbo "tomar" al acto de "beber", y no al de "agarrar/coger"; o al de "querer" en su forma interrogativa (esta última parte, al menos en Buenos Aires).
Quizás esto venga desde otras épocas en las que el helado no solía venderse "por kilo" sino "por pieza"; en cucurucho o en vasito.
Mi interpretación entonces sería: "¿Te tomarías/Tomarías un helado?" = "¿Querrías un helado?"/"Si te comprara un cucurucho/vasito de helado, lo querrías/agarrarías?" 

Otros posibles ejemplos de la superposición entre "tomar" y "agarrar" (al menos en Bs. As.):
- ¿Me pasás el lápiz negro?
- Tomá.

Creo que a nadie se le ocurriría pensar que los lápices se beben, ¿verdad? 

Espero que se entienda lo que quiero expresar.


----------



## duvija

No creo que sea por 'tomar/beber'. En la flia de mi marido, todos 'toman postre', aunque éste sea fruta. Familia tradicional, claro, de aquéllas...


----------



## ukimix

Dejo aquí la entrada del Corominas para _tomar _(hacer click en la imagen que aparece); viene una breve nota al final (en recuadro rojo) luego de una discusión etimológica sobre el origen del verbo. En todo caso la acepción más antigua es la de agarrar, no la de beber.


----------

